

Effect of beer foam on resisting spills – tracking foam bubbles with Skimage - betatim
http://nbviewer.ipython.org/github/soft-matter/trackpy-examples/blob/master/notebooks/custom_feature_detection.ipynb

======
barrystaes
I'd like to know what the practical applications are for tracking bubbles. Is
it used in a production process, and/or in a lab? What for?

------
jedanbik
Disrupting bartending, I presume? Cool stuff either way.

